# Argos outside awning light



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

The bulb has gone in our outside awning light. Haven't had the ladder out yet but can't see any obvious way to get the casing off. Anyone know the best way of getting the casing off to replace the bulb?

Thanks in advance

Graham


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Look inside the second locker from the door. You just unclip the middle part off the light to change the lamp.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for reply but we haven't got lockers on that side of the MH only a cupboard above the fridge and the wardrobe and there's nothing in either.
Any further suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks

Graham


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

travelsRus said:


> Thanks for reply but we haven't got lockers on that side of the MH only a cupboard above the fridge and the wardrobe and there's nothing in either.
> Any further suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> 
> Graham


Graham-Just phone your dealer mate,he`ll be able to tell you. 

steve


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

They are all different but with ours you squeeze the cover from top to bottom and it unhooks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's like ours Graham you squeeze top and bottom, grit your teeth and wiggle.

With luck it comes off just after you begin to think it is certain to shatter any minute!! 8O :roll: 

Hope this helps - otherwise it's that call to the dealer.  

Dave


----------



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

same happened to me you have to goi nto wardrobe where fluid filler is for heater. loolk at top of wall and ceiling junction and take off cover there you will find screws to take panel off wall. remove screws gentley ease timber away and you will find the back of the light there.what a great piece of german technology my 5 year old daughter could have figured out a better way to maintain a simple light but who are we to wonder . hope this sorts you out


----------

